# Tohatsu Oil Indicator Function



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry….photos came out wonky and in the wrong order.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Can’t get mine to reset either and I’ve followed Tohatsu’s reset instructions to a tee.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

It freaked me out before I knew what it was. I was way back in the Glades backcountry when it started blinking. I immediately killed the motor, removed the cowling and check the oil level. It was good. Then pulled out the owner’s manual and determined it was the 100-hour service indicator.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like battery issue here. Interesting but may not be the issue for you. 






how do you reset the oil change light?


I have the correct owners manual for my 2014 40hp Nissan 4 stroke outboard (Tohatsu_MFS40A_50A_003-11105-0) and on page #36 in there, it tells me to reset the oil change warning light I need to: - turn key to on position - after the beep, disconnect lanyard - within 5-10 seconds, pull out...




www.marineengine.com


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

CKEAT said:


> Looks like battery issue here. Interesting but may not be the issue for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo!

That’s why I like this message board! The link CKEAT supplied had the right info. Many thanks man! If and when we meet….lunch/dinner is on me.

For those that may have this issue….here’s the correct procedure cut-and-pasted from the above referenced link:

“

turn key to on position
after the beep, instantly disconnect lanyard
wait 5-10 seconds, pull out an instantly release the red knob (lanyard button) in a snap motion (do not pull out and then let go as the manual says or it wont work)
wait 5-10 seconds, pull out an instantly release the red knob (lanyard button) in a snap motion (do not pull out and then let go as the manual says or it wont work)
it then beeps 3 times and resets the oil change light for another 100 hours”


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh dang, was a shot in the dark! Glad it worked man, good stuff.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

turn on key, that initial beep , pull safety cord, count to 6 one thousand, snap safety button, count to 6 one thousand, snap safety button. should beep 3 times. 
still takes me a couple tries, but 6 one thousand seams bt be the magic number


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Capt.Ron said:


> turn on key, that initial beep , pull safety cord, count to 6 one thousand, snap safety button, count to 6 one thousand, snap safety button. should beep 3 times.
> still takes me a couple tries, but 6 one thousand seams bt be the magic number


Thanks Capt Ron.....I think what did it for me was the “quick snap” of pulling out the red button.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

georgiadrifter said:


> Thanks Capt Ron.....I think what did it for me was the “quick snap” of pulling out the red button.


awesome man!!!!


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone know how to check engine hours with this tachometer? Thanks for the help


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

No way to check hours. Light flash triggers every 100 hours. Either connect to the ECM or add a vibration-sensing digital hour meter somewhere on the motor to get the hours.


----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Salt said:


> No way to check hours. Light flash triggers every 100 hours. Either connect to the ECM or add a vibration-sensing digital hour meter somewhere on the motor to get the hours.


Didnt know if there was a trick to it. Thanks for the info


----------



## KRON1C (5 mo ago)

What do you guys mean by snap the button. It’s confusing because you say don’t just let out?


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

By snapping, you need to yank it up and let it go just as fast as you can. It took me a while to figure out just how fast it had to be. If you politely pull the button up and let it go, that won't be fast enough.


----------



## KRON1C (5 mo ago)

Fairweather said:


> By snapping, you need to yank it up and let it go just as fast as you can. It took me a while to figure out just how fast it had to be. If you politely pull the button up and let it go, that won't be fast enough.


Thank you for the clarification. It worked after the 20th try and your response


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes, it is a royal pain, to be sure.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Yup this thread was a huge help to me too a few months ago -- I couldn't get it to reset after an oil change. Read this thread, then "snapped" the button and it worked. Go figure.


----------

